# weather info and comparison: Wellington and Dublin, Ireland



## donilo252525

Hi, 

We're new here - at first glance this looks like a fine place where we can get a lot of information and "electronically" meet a lot of nice people. 

We currently live in Ireland, north of Dublin on the Irish Sea. We're considering moving to the Wellington area - up the Kapiti coast a ways.

One of our considerations is climate. When comparing the two locations they seem quite similar on the charts, but with an edge to NZ for being a bit warmer - about a 5 degree (C) difference on average. Rainfall/humidity also look somewhat similar, though it's a bit harder to tell exactly from the charts.

The issue of winds looks to be a serious consideration in Wellington. We're wondering if locating up the Kapiti coastal area might mitigate that factor a bit - and perhaps also see a 1 or 2 degree move to the warmer side from downtown Wellington. 

We'll be visiting in March (which would be similar to September in Ireland, when comparing months straight up.) Any ideas on this are most welcome.

TIA for your help and your opinions.

donilo


----------



## Song_Si

Windy Wellington!

I spent 10 years there, mainly at Island Bay and Owhiro Bay right on the south coast/Cook Strait. When my neighbours retired they moved to Otaki on the Kapiti Coast. I used to hate them for all their bloody phone calls 'oh it's so calm here, and warmer too'!

Here's a website with some stats

Wellington wind summary:

• Wellington is located in a River of Wind - a wind corridor between the South Island and the North Island.
• Wellington is the windiest main centre in New Zealand with a mean annual wind speed of 22 km/h.
• Wellington also has an average of 22 days per year with mean wind speeds over 63 km/h (40 knots).
• *Wellington averages 173 days a year with wind gusts greater than about 60 km/h or 32 knots.*
• October is generally the windiest month of the year with a mean of 27 days with wind speeds over 15 knots, 19 of those days are over 20 knots.
• North is by far the most common wind direction, blowing from this direction (0 degrees) a massive 37.6% of the time.
• Wellington is one of the windiest cities in the world (possibly the windiest) and is windier than other southern windy cities including Cape Town, Perth, and Geraldton.
• The strongest wind speeds where recorded at Hawkins Hill of 248km/h (134 knots) on the 6 November 1959 and 4 July 1962.

****************

I used to compete in sea swimming and triathlon events, the ones held at Paraparaumu and Waikanae always favourites due to generally better conditions, and definitely warmer sea temps. Though it can get windy there too, have friends into kite surfing and they have a lot of fun when it blows. 

According to this site you can expect minimums of 12 and max of 19 in March. I remember March as often being quite settled weather-wise.

I never got used to the wind and complained about it till my last day there! Living where I did - my choice I know - it had such an impact on my sports and leisure - tough gardening conditions too. Not sure if this is right, but a woman I worked with from Lyall Bay called it 'anemomania' (like anemometer that measures wind) as a kind of madness caused by constant winds . . . sounds about right! But I still like the place, great for entertainment - locals say 'you can't beat it on a good day' an optimistic way of ignoring the 'less good' ones.

Enjoy your time in Wellington; the Dragon Boat festival takes place on the inner harbour 19-20 March, great to watch on a good day, other events listed here

PS My nearest English speaking 'neighbour' here in rural Thailand is from Dublin. Think we'd both recommend Thailand if it's climate you want!


----------



## topcat83

I'll add 'Wet and windy Wellington'. Just spent a week there, and the winds make landing a very interesting experience. But another interesting experience was to be in Wellington on the lead-up to the NZI sevens. The place buzzes, and everyone dresses up.

I have a theory. Because NZ doesn't have a huge population, and there aren't many large towns, everyone needs an excuse for a party once a year. In Wellington it's the NZI Sevens. Hokitika has the 'Wild Foods festival' (conga dances to the 'Vague As Brothers' at 12 midday). Ongarue (a small village in Ruapehu province) has sheep sale day (I kid you not). Whangamomona has the biannual independence day and voting on of the mayor (look it up - my favourite mayor so far was the goat). This whole country has character!


----------



## donilo252525

*Thanks!*

Hi Song Si and Top Cat,

Thanks so much for your posts! That wind does indeed sound like something. I'm originally from America (NY, VT, CO). They call Chicago the windy city there for good reason - right off Lake Michigan and all that. But Wellington sounds like it's got it topped, along with just about everywhere else in the world.

It's encouraging to hear about the change up by Paraparaumu as well. (BTW, is that pronounced para para umu, or do the "a" and "u" combine into an "aw" sound? I'm assuming not.) We're retired, and while weather is a significant factor, it's not everything. As we've looked into Wellington it does indeed seem like almost a perfect city for us - as long as we walk around with lead weights in our pockets. 

One of the things we're reveling in is not having to drive, as we did for so many years in the States. It's worked out for us beautifully in Ireland, and with Wellington being so walkable, along with good train service up the coast, many factors are moving us in that direction. We can always rent a car if needed.

Thanks also for the tips about events in March - we'll be sure to get them into our plan book. We haven't yet checked out the links you sent, but will do that today.

Thanks again,
donilo


----------



## Song_Si

hi, just coincidence, but a news item from Wellington today about 'summer'

*The place that summer forgot*
TOM HUNT Last updated 05:00 07/02/2011









Fishermen at the end of Oriental Bay, Wellington, oblivious to the fact that it's summer in the rest of New Zealand

Wellingtonians can be forgiven for thinking summer has been and gone as other parts of the country swelter.

About 25 flights in and out of Wellington Airport were delayed or cancelled yesterday because of low fog, with the airport still working through a backlog at 5pm.

WeatherWatch.co.nz said the extreme heat in parts of New Zealand was connected to the same heatwave that pushed Sydney's temperature to 42 degrees Celsius on Saturday and gave them their hottest night on record.

Timaru's temperature hovered around 39C for much of the day yesterday, but peaked at 40.3C, breaking its previous record of 39.7C recorded in February 1973.

"Sydney reached 27.6C as their overnight low last night, beating their record by a whole degree set in February 1973.

"That same heatwave also hit Timaru in 1973 and again today, that record has been broken by 0.6 of a degree," weather analyst Richard Green said.

Christchurch, Alexandra, Ashburton and Oamaru all reached 36C officially, although private weather stations in Christchurch were closer to 40C.

MetService said Wellington's high yesterday was 21C.

Forecaster Ian Gall said the conditions were caused by humid air from the tropics moving over New Zealand.

Wellington and the Kapiti Coast were drizzly and cloudy yesterday, with more expected today.

The weather in Wellington today was expected to be rainy later in the morning, changing to southerly winds and cooling down.

It would be cloudy and drizzly tomorrow, with a southerly change and drizzle on Wednesday.

Mr Gall said it was hard to say whether summery weather would return to Wellington but "we are not getting a particularly good time of it".

The National Climate Centre said the aftermath of three tropical cyclones in January caused wetter than usual weather in northern New Zealand, with hotter than usual temperatures across the North Island and parts of the South Island.

In New Zealand's six main centres, rainfall in January was well above normal, with sunshine hours below or near normal.

The 347mm that fell in Tauranga was 475 per cent of normal. Wellington got 83mm of rain last month – 115 per cent of the normal rainfall.


----------



## Song_Si

ha ha this brings back memories . . . this is one of the readers' comments on above story

The three certainties in life are death, taxes and Wellington having the worst summer in the country. 
...
For those of us with day jobs, there's been no summer (unless you have an outdoors job) because it's poured with rain, fog and 150 km/h wind EVERY weekend. One more wet weekend and I'm sticking my head in a gas oven!

There was a time when January and February used to be the two most settled months of the year - not any more. And if you think it's bad now, just wait till winter, when it'll be exactly the same except much colder and darker.​
a bit extreme . . . but there were days I felt like that!


----------



## Song_Si

a few thoughts on living 'up the coast'

the main commuter train line stops at Paraparaumu, a good service for you if you go there as you ideally won't be traveling in peak commuter times

LinkTranz Metro Mobile

Trains run on the Paraparaumu line seven days a week. Outside morning and evening peaks, Monday to Friday, train services are half hourly, including Saturdays, Sundays and Public Holidays.

Well known for its long beaches and warm sunshine, Paraparaumu on the Kapiti Coast 49km north of Wellington has long attracted visitors to its laid-back lifestyle and beautiful surroundings.

Paraparaumu derived its name from a Maori war party, which, on arriving there, found only ‘parapara’ (scraps) at an ‘umu’ (earth oven). Today you will find an impressive array of shops and restaurants opposite the Railway station at Coastlands Shopping Centre, open every day.

Paraparaumu Beach, which can be reached by bus from the station, is a favourite with families. It overlooks the impressive Kapiti Island, once home to the warrior chief Te Rauparaha who dominated much of the southern North Island from his base there. Today the island is a bird sanctuary and can be visited with special permission from the Department of Conservation.

***********

Further north, just past Levin and out to the coast is Waitarere, less developed - and cheaper - than Waikanae/Paraparaumu. Longer to Wellington - maybe 100km, but Levin is a nice little town about 20,000 population


----------



## donilo252525

Song Si,

I believe in another post of yours that I read, you mentioned that you were a triathlete. If you're no longer participating in those kind of events, then I can easily see how you've simply moved to other areas the incredible energy and endurance required for triathletes; you now find people looking for help and then you not only help us but you add on more help many, many times over! Thank you so much for all of this info - it's incredibly to the point, and not only sets me more at ease, but also further perks my interest and curiosity about NZ. 

One thing seems evident - no matter where we are in the world the effects of global warming are making rapid progress - maybe that's the wrong phrase - perhaps it should be "advancing at an increasingly alarming rate." All the increased moisture in our atmosphere is leading to such incredible storms, while in other areas of the planet to severe drought, when changing wind patterns leave them with less and less of the same water. Which brings me to other things I like about NZ. There are no nuclear power facilities there - and I hope against hope it can be kept that way. NZ also seems to be putting more and more effort into harnessing other alternative energy sources. While NZ may have some problem areas in these efforts, as a former resident of the U.S. I'll say that NZ puts America to shame in terms of being responsible for both the resources they use and for the impact that usage has on the environment.

Yes, that train service does look good. And you hit it right on the head; no need for us to be riding at rush hour for the most part. I also look forward to harvesting one of the advantages of getting older by obtaining my senior "pass" (whatever form that may take) to ride free - at least at off-peak hours. There's also talk of extending that service farther north. We have two places in the Wellington area where we're staying on our visit. One is in town - near the Johnsonville area, and the other is a in a bach in Paraparaumu. The pictures look lovely, and I anticipate that we're going to love NZ, warts and all. (Funny, that term "bach." I'm a classical musician, so I always want to pronounce the word like the composer's name - lol.)

Thanks again for all your wonderful information - and it's heart-warming to see how much help you provide for others here as well.

All the best,
donilo


----------



## Song_Si

hi

while I like to complain about Wellington sometimes, living/working there was a great life experience. As for the tri training - in reality it was a good place to 'toughen up' swimming in rough/freezing waters, running and cycling the hills in wind and rain, I competed nationally and also some ocean swim events in Australia - couldn't believe it when i saw people in wetsuits there - they have no idea what cold water really is!

There used to be regular triathlon and duathlon events at Paraparaumu, plus a hill running event inland. Since moving here I've done little competition, kids water safety training, lifeguards events on Phuket and just one off-road running event, mainly leisure cycling and swimming/snorkelling these days.

I don't know about climate change, or is it just climate-crazy? A friend in Melbourne has had 40 deg C days and flooding, I have family in Nth Queensland and they've had everything the heavens can throw at them. Here we have not had a drop of rain since 20 Nov and maybe 2mths or more to wait - never thought I would miss rain.

I am originally from New Plymouth area a bit further north, had relatives in Levin, worked in both Wanganui and Wellington over the years - so it can't be all bad . .


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

Song_Si said:


> hi
> 
> while I like to complain about Wellington sometimes, living/working there was a great life experience. As for the tri training - in reality it was a good place to 'toughen up' swimming in rough/freezing waters, running and cycling the hills in wind and rain, I competed nationally and also some ocean swim events in Australia - couldn't believe it when i saw people in wetsuits there - they have no idea what cold water really is!
> 
> There used to be regular triathlon and duathlon events at Paraparaumu, plus a hill running event inland. Since moving here I've done little competition, kids water safety training, lifeguards events on Phuket and just one off-road running event, mainly leisure cycling and swimming/snorkelling these days.
> 
> I don't know about climate change, or is it just climate-crazy? A friend in Melbourne has had 40 deg C days and flooding, I have family in Nth Queensland and they've had everything the heavens can throw at them. Here we have not had a drop of rain since 20 Nov and maybe 2mths or more to wait - never thought I would miss rain.
> 
> I am originally from New Plymouth area a bit further north, had relatives in Levin, worked in both Wanganui and Wellington over the years - so it can't be all bad . .


Hi Song Si,
Sorry to butt in on this conversation, you mention that you are originally from New Plymouth. My other half has been offered a job there (Strandon) and we wanted to know what you thought about Inglewood and Oakura for living. At the moment we live in a farmhouse with outbuildings and 3 acres in a small village here in the UK. Initially we are going to stay in backpackers for a few weeks until we find somewhere to rent, as we don't want to buy straight away. We want to buy a 2-3 bedroom property with a garage and a biggish garden as I am a keen gardener, but eventually I want to own a backpackers (if everything goes to plan). Any advice would be much appreciated. Dawn


----------



## Song_Si

Hi - New Plymouth coming back to haunt me! I last lived there 1998 so a lot has changed; our family home was in Strandon, on Hamblyn St which runs parallel to the sea between East End and Fitzroy beaches. House long gone and replaced by something far more luxurious than we ever had! 

Big differences between Inglewood and Oakura - rural v trendy (expensive) seaside
I'd say Inglewood is better serviced as far as shops/banks/supermarkets, it has a different climate 20km inland and close to the mountain. Oakura has the mountain's Pouakai Ranges as its backdrop, there are some great gardens back from the shore that open each year at the annual Rhododendron Festival Taranaki Rhododendron&Garden Festival

I can't really recommend either, wouldn't criticise either place they're not far apart but quite different; maybe from the backpackers point of view Oakura area would be preferential as it's the start of State Highway 45 known as 'Surf Highway' around the coast heading south. Land - often referred to as 'lifestyle blocks' - would be cheaper inland

and I can't resist - Mt Taranaki:


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

Song_Si said:


> Hi - New Plymouth coming back to haunt me! I last lived there 1998 so a lot has changed; our family home was in Strandon, on Hamblyn St which runs parallel to the sea between East End and Fitzroy beaches. House long gone and replaced by something far more luxurious than we ever had!
> 
> Big differences between Inglewood and Oakura - rural v trendy (expensive) seaside
> I'd say Inglewood is better serviced as far as shops/banks/supermarkets, it has a different climate 20km inland and close to the mountain. Oakura has the mountain's Pouakai Ranges as its backdrop, there are some great gardens back from the shore that open each year at the annual Rhododendron Festival Taranaki Rhododendron&Garden Festival
> 
> I can't really recommend either, wouldn't criticise either place they're not far apart but quite different; maybe from the backpackers point of view Oakura area would be preferential as it's the start of State Highway 45 known as 'Surf Highway' around the coast heading south. Land - often referred to as 'lifestyle blocks' - would be cheaper inland
> 
> and I can't resist - Mt Taranaki:


Thank you Song Si!


----------



## Song_Si

^ curses! I am almost feeling homesick now . . . 










here's another tourism website, I mentioned Surf Highway in my post
Surf Highway 45 Taranaki New Zealand


----------



## topcat83

Song_Si said:


> ^ curses! I am almost feeling homesick now . . .
> 
> here's another tourism website, I mentioned Surf Highway in my post
> Surf Highway 45 Taranaki New Zealand


...and we love the 'Forgotten Word Highway' (SH 43) - see The Forgotten World Highway - 101 Must-Do's for Kiwis

A must stop is the Republic of Whangamomona (buy your passport and the compulsory T-shirt in the hotel when you stop for lunch or a coffee) - and ask about Independence Day.

Then take a detour to drive through Ohura, which is now virtually a ghost town. It's spooky that such a large town can be so empty now...


----------



## Song_Si

^ I never drove to Whanga, but got to do the trip by train from New Plymouth, I even have a pic in storage of me with the goat wearing a "VOTE GOAT' overcoat (the goat, not me) must have been about 1998 - remember it was the same year as a general election as Shane Ardern the Taranaki-King Country MP was there shaking hands and kissing babies . . . ; was nice seeing the countryside from the train I'm not sure if that line is even open/used anymore.

There was a horse in the bar when we went in for a beer.


----------



## 123laura

*I'm convinced*

Horse in the bar! I know people here who have house pigs.

I have heard much talk about how similar NZ is to Ireland and Scotland. I am now firmly convinced. I went to school with a girl who bred birds and would bring them to school in her underwear and feed them with a dropper.



Song_Si said:


> ^ I never drove to Whanga, but got to do the trip by train from New Plymouth, I even have a pic in storage of me with the goat wearing a "VOTE GOAT' overcoat (the goat, not me) must have been about 1998 - remember it was the same year as a general election as Shane Ardern the Taranaki-King Country MP was there shaking hands and kissing babies . . . ; was nice seeing the countryside from the train I'm not sure if that line is even open/used anymore.
> 
> There was a horse in the bar when we went in for a beer.


----------



## Song_Si

back to Wellington, some nice 'summer' pics here of the harbour ferry last week

The East by West Dominion Post ferry was hit by huge waves in Wellington Harbour where students and crew became trapped.
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/image.cfm?c_id=1&gal_objectid=10709822&gallery_id=117057#7402608










Passengers say there was pandemonium when a big wave shattered windows and swamped the East by West Ferry in Wellington Harbour, sparking a rescue operation.

Forty-four people, including two crew, were on the 8.05am Dominion Post ferry from Days Bay to Seatoun yesterday when it was struck by what is believed to be a rogue wave as it rounded Scorching Bay.

Source


----------



## topcat83

Song_Si said:


> back to Wellington, some nice 'summer' pics here of the harbour ferry last week
> 
> The East by West Dominion Post ferry was hit by huge waves in Wellington Harbour where students and crew became trapped......
> 
> .... Passengers say there was pandemonium when a big wave shattered windows and swamped the East by West Ferry in Wellington Harbour, sparking a rescue operation.
> 
> Forty-four people, including two crew, were on the 8.05am Dominion Post ferry from Days Bay to Seatoun yesterday when it was struck by what is believed to be a rogue wave as it rounded Scorching Bay.
> 
> Source


I did feel sorry for them. Apparently one of the people on board had just arrived from Christchurch too. I bet they thought the world was really against them.

Wellington's had a couple of moderate earthquakes since then too... (but nothing more than usual)


----------



## Song_Si

was a bit unfair just posting a bad weather pic - searched and found this great historic pic from archives NZ, maybe 1960s?










and this is how I'd prefer to remember it; Worser Bay has a surf lifesaving club, a nice safe beach for children (on a good day!), popular for sea kayaks, beach fishing, and Scorching Bay a few hundred m away is the base for the duathlon and triathlon series year-round, a lovely stretch of coastline near the harbour entrance.


----------



## Song_Si

received this email from friends in Stratford - 'in the shadow of Mt Taranaki'

_Oh yes, we KNEW it was b***** cold yesterday, lit the fire at 5pm after trying to tough it out all afternoon. Looked out the kitchen window at 7 this morning and saw the top of the mountain was white...no surprises there!!_










meanwhile - forecast 35C again today.


----------



## Song_Si

doing my bit for environmental tourism - Scorching Bay in the news again, orcas this time; my brother took his daughter to airport the same day and saw the orcas in Evans Bay in the inner harbour









A pair of orcas in Wellington's Scorching Bay attracted a crowd of fascinated onlookers but a swimmer who could have had the best view was blissfully unaware of them.
Orcas commonly visit Wellington between spring and autumn, following prey such as stingrays into warmer and shallower waters.
Wellington swimmer's very own Jaws moment | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## topcat83

Beautiful photos, Song-Si.

I love the one of Taranaki.


----------

